# Knee brace recomendations



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I did my knee cartilage in last season, but because it doesn't respond well to surgery anyway the doctor said its best for me to put up with the aches and pains I do get until it's really needed. All I've worn is one of those neoprene knee supports, it's worked wonders with me, just giving the knee the extra support it needs as my shock absorbers are now shot! Only issue is it gets super sweaty.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

McDavid makes great braces.

Keep in mind that braces may help give you extra protection and support, but they make your joints weaker when using them.

I would go with a low level support brace. Use stronger ones when you are recovering.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Word, McDavid makes some good shiet.

I am getting these for the season:









In the meantime I wear these for running, working out, etc. Just plain sleeves:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice... the McDavid looks pretty good. I will defintely avoid a high support.. I don't want my knee to get weaker!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Do the weaker ones work as a preventative measure as well?


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> Do the weaker ones work as a preventative measure as well?


I couldn't tell you. I'm not a doctor. I just know what I said earlier from my own injuries from playing school sports.


----------

